# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nét độc đáo trong ẩm thực Quý Châu - Trung Quốc

## yeudulich

Ẩm thực Quý Châu cũng mang vị cay giống như ẩm thực Tứ Xuyên. Các món ăn của Quý Châu đặc biệt được chế biến chua và cay, đây chính là sự độc đáo trong phong cách ẩm thực Trung Quốc.
Các món ăn Quý Châu được biết đến như một trong tám góc văn hóa ẩm thực nổi tiếng nhất Trung Quốc. Góc ẩm thực này được gọi là Thiên ẩm thực bởi Thiên là tên của tỉnh Quý Châu được người dân Trung Quốc gọi tắt.

Ẩm thực Quý Châu cũng mang vị cay giống như ẩm thực Tứ Xuyên. Các món ăn của Quý Châu đặc biệt được chế biến chua và cay, đây chính là sự độc đáo trong phong cách ẩm thực Trung Quốc. Những người dân địa phương không thể sống thiếu những hương vị này của ẩm thực Quý Châu. Dù có đi đâu họ cũng không thể không thưởng thức những món ăn Quý Châu trong vòng một ngày. Có một câu nói nổi tiếng ở địa phương này đó là 'Nếu không được thưởng thức một món ăn chua trong 3 ngày, người ta sẽ rã rời chân tay'. 


Đây được coi là một câu nói thể hiện về tình yêu tuyệt vời của người dân nơi đây với phong cách ẩm thực của mình. Những du khách đến với Quý Châu có thể nhận những quà tặng và những món ăn tuyệt vời của địa phương tại đường Hequen gần sông Park và đường Thiểm Tây gần đài phun nước.

Món canh cá chua

Món canh cá chua (người Việt hay gọi là canh riêu cá) là một trong những món ăn thường xuyên trong thực đơn bữa ăn hàng ngày của người dân Quý Châu. Hầu như bữa ăn nào người ta cũng thấy sự có mặt của món này. Không chỉ thế, đây là một món ăn vô cùng hấp dẫn đối với du khách. Người ta nói, đây là món ăn mà càng ăn thì thực khách sẽ lại càng muốn ăn. 


Món canh cá chua có nguồn gốc từ Khải Lý, là một dân tộc thiểu số ở phía đông nam của Quý Châu. Nước cốt của món súp này là phần quan trọng nhất. Được chế biến từ gạo nếp ninh, cà chua, hạt tiêu, gừng, hẹ và một số loại rau quả khác. Nếu như canh riêu cá của Việt Nam cũng có vị chua giống như canh cá chua của người Quý Châu thì canh cá chua của người Quý Châu còn được gọi là súp cá chua. Gọi là súp bởi trong món canh này được người Quý Châu chế biến có thêm gạo nếp làm cho nước canh sánh như súp và ngọt vị.

Cá rán giòn với tiêu Zao

Một món ăn nổi tiếng của Quý Châu không thể không nhắc đến đấy là món cá rán giòn với tiêu Zao. Tiêu Zao là một loại gia vị chỉ tìm thấy ở Quý Châu. Món ăn được chế biến từ cá chép tươi tẩm bột, trong đó bột được kết hợp từ bột mỳ, trứng và muối. Sau đó người ta chiên cá thật giòn. Người Quý Châu làm nước sốt cá từ Tiêu Zao, gừng và một ít nước vừa đủ.


Món ăn được hoàn thành với cá nóng hổi và lớp ngoài còn giòn mà mềm, bên trong cá rất tươi và thơm ngon. Chỉ cần thưởng thức bằng mắt và cảm nhận được hương thơm của món ăn này thì bất cứ ai cũng không thể cưỡng lại được khao khát được nếm thử.

Gà Gongbao

Món gà Gongbao là cái tiên quen thuộc trong các nhà hàng Trung Quốc hơn 100 năm nay. Món ăn này có nguồn gốc từ đời nhà Thanh (1644 – 1911) và có tên đầu tiên là ‘Ding Shaobao’. Vỗn dĩ, món gà Gongbao được tạo ra để tiếp đãi các vị quan khách trong triều đình nhưng sau đó người ta ghi lại công thức nấu ăn và phổ biến nó. Các nguyên liệu chính của món ăn này là gà chiên vàng với ớt, nước sốt chua ngọt được làm từ giấm, gừng, tỏi, gia vị. 


Vị chua cay của nước sốt cùng với hương thơm của gà rán giòn hòa quyện cùng nhau đã thể hiện rõ nét phong cách ẩm thực Quý Châu.

Mỳ bò Hoa Khê

Mỳ bò Hoa Khê là tên gọi theo nguồn gốc của món ăn, nơi ra đời là ở khu vực Hoa Khê. Món ăn này rất độc đáo với công thức chế biến phức tạp, đòi hỏi sự khéo léo của người nấu. Nhìn thì thấy món mỳ cũng chẳng khác gì những món mỳ khác với các sợi mỳ được chan với nước dùng. Nhưng phải thưởng thức thì thực khách mới cảm nhận được vị chua cay lạ miệng của món ăn này. Thành phần của món ăn này gồm những miếng thịt bò thái vuông, mỳ gạo thô, rau mùi, tần bì gai Trung Quốc, ớt cay, cải bắp muối và gừng.


Đại diện cho vị chua trong món ăn này chính là cải bắp muối và đại diện cho vị chính là những quả ớt chỉ thiên nóng bỏng. Nhiều người dân địa phương còn dùng thêm cả dầu mè hoặc dầu cay với nước dùng để món ăn thêm đậm đà hương vị.

Đừng bỏ qua những món ăn độc đáo của Quý Châu nếu bạn có dịp đến nơi này.

[RIGHT]Theo Nhịp sống




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

